# Juwelenhaufen.com falle



## Philipp011 (27 August 2016)

Ich hab angst.
Ich bin auf ein Abbo von ,,Juwelenhaufen.com,, reingefallen!
Ich bin bei dem Handy anbieter 1&1.
Ich brauche Hilfe um das Abbo zu kündigen. Bitte helft mir. 
Ich kündige ich das? Bitte


----------



## Hippo (27 August 2016)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt


----------



## Schreib einfach STOP (30 August 2016)

Philipp011 schrieb:


> Ich hab angst.
> Ich bin auf ein Abbo von ,,Juwelenhaufen.com,, reingefallen!
> Ich bin bei dem Handy anbieter 1&1.
> Ich brauche Hilfe um das Abbo zu kündigen. Bitte helft mir.
> Ich kündige ich das? Bitte


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2016)

Guest schrieb:


> Schreib einfach STOP


Und an wen, wohin?


----------



## Sonny17 (30 August 2016)

An die Nummer die dir den Tan geschickt hat für die Juwelen


----------



## Liam (31 August 2016)

Philipp011 schrieb:


> Ich hab angst.
> Ich bin auf ein Abbo von ,,Juwelenhaufen.com,, reingefallen!
> Ich bin bei dem Handy anbieter 1&1.
> Ich brauche Hilfe um das Abbo zu kündigen. Bitte helft mir.
> Ich kündige ich das? Bitte


Schreibe STOP an den Anbiter


----------



## Fabianseber (1 September 2016)

Philipp011 schrieb:


> Ich hab angst.
> Ich bin auf ein Abbo von ,,Juwelenhaufen.com,, reingefallen!
> Ich bin bei dem Handy anbieter 1&1.
> Ich brauche Hilfe um das Abbo zu kündigen. Bitte helft mir.
> Ich kündige ich das? Bitte



Ohne Witz was ist das ich will die ganze Zeit STOP bei der e Mail drücken es geht aber nicht helft bitte..


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 September 2016)

Fabianseber schrieb:


> helft bitte..


Richte über den Support deines Mobilfunkanbieters die "Drittanbietersperre" ein, dann musst du nicht mehr STOP ins Nirwana schicken.


----------



## BenTigger (1 September 2016)

Fabianseber schrieb:


> Ohne Witz was ist das ich will die ganze Zeit STOP bei der e Mail drücken es geht aber nicht helft bitte..


Weia... LEST doch mal was geschrieben steht.
NIEMAND hat was von STOP drücken in einer E-Mail geschrieben.


----------



## Abo kündigen (17 September 2016)

Geh auf die seite https://bill-info.com/


----------

